# 1991 Vw Golf Oil Change



## Freeridin_forever (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I just purchased a 1991 Golf and I will be doing my own oil changes . I was told to use 5w-30 in the winter and I am not sure what kind of oil to use in the summer. Also i have the right filters for the car, but I am not sure where the oil drain valve is on the car so I was hoping someone could help me with that please. Also, any other info that would help me would be helpful.
Thanks
Bhwang


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 1991 Vw Golf Oil Change (Freeridin_forever)*

Perhaps these might help?








http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vg92
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=rg91


----------



## Freeridin_forever (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: 1991 Vw Golf Oil Change (Freeridin_forever)*

I appreciate the thought, 60$ for a service manual is a lot, but I do have the original Owners Manual and I have read it all and it does not say anything about what type of oil to use.
Thanks again,
Bhwang


----------

